# Doesnt this make you SICK/SCARED!?



## IanT (Mar 10, 2008)

This is how you know people in our society are getting waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many drugs shoveled into their mouths.... everyone just follows the masses with what they think they should do....theres a pill for everything!!



http://news.aol.com/health/story/ar/_a/ ... 4409990001


IanT


----------



## Bret (Mar 10, 2008)

I was listening to a story about that on the radio this morning. I wonder how much of it is from people dumping drugs down the toilet... Be it expired, unneeded, or "What do we do with grandpa's meds now that he's gone?"


----------



## IanT (Mar 10, 2008)

People think that the toilet is like a garbage can..what goes down never gets seen again but i think we are beginning to see how much water is reclaimed and the effects of purification processes that dont take all the pollutants....they measure it in ppb (parts per billion)


what freaks me out too is i wonder how many ppb of feces/excrement is in the water that we drink, thinking its clean...i have a brita filter now, and i also have a RO system but i have to get a new filter for it... besides the water in FL is nasty anyways just from smelling it... but that stuff really freaks me out!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 10, 2008)

I have only ever drank bottled water, Tap water makes me want to puke


----------



## IanT (Mar 10, 2008)

that last post goes well with your avatar when you think about it lol



thats what tap water makes me want to do...



plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...............plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...............plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah lol


----------



## Neil (Mar 10, 2008)

Don’t you just love the disclaimers in TV drug commercials? Just think now they will be able to use those same disclaimers for the water.

City water will quench your thirst.. However it may cause diarrhea, vomiting, bleeding, dizziness, coma, blindness and if you experience a higher than normal blood pressure in certain parts of the male anatomy for four or more hour call a doctor. “It may kill you but at least you won’t go thirsty"


----------



## IanT (Mar 10, 2008)

lol...the new age..water with fine print...make sure you READ the fine print!!....


whats the world coming to!?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2008)

I was drinking only bottled water untill i saw a special on public television. It5 said there is a spot in the ocean the size of Texas comprised of plastic bottles. The ocean water, waves, currents pulled them al together & it's a huge mass. I now have a tap water purifier. It doesn't taste aas good as Ozarka Spring water.... but man, you should have seen that huge disaster!


----------



## IanT (Mar 10, 2008)

oooooooooooh i miss poland spring...tastes so gooooood , i always reuse bottles...make them into little greenhouses and the like... it brings a tear to my eye to think of all the pollutants that they pour into the oceans...especially since the ocean is my source of inspiration in life. since i was very very young i have LIVED in the ocean...surf, swim, lifeguard...the ocean is my home... it hurts to see the pollution float by me as I surf...


a real freaky thing is i remember watching discovery channel one night and this submarine was in a really deep oceanic trench..they found a pool of liquid methane on the bottom of the ocean (which is way denser than water)...the sub couldnt even sink down into it !! (but there was a large colony of mussels that were flourishing on the side of this 'lake'...)


once again a case of since its not seen....no one really cares, until its up in their face...until our oceans are poisonous for us to bathe in...

im really glad this whole 'green' paradigm is now being sanctioned by the celebrities and media because we really need to change the way we're living as species!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 10, 2008)

Any one here old enough, like me, to remember the commercial in the 1970's with the Native American (Indian) who saw the trash and pollution, turned his head, and there was a tear in his eyes and running down his cheek?  Wow did that hit me as a kid hard!  That was 30 years ago, just think what he would be like looking at the mess today!  Sad....


----------



## CiCi (Mar 10, 2008)

I saw a news commentary some time ago, where it stated that a scientist went into a public restroom and flushed the toilet, twice, collected a vial of toilet water and then went back to the lab and tested the water and found that it was cleaner than bottled water. At work, we get those big 5-gallon jugs delivered. I was told, just the other day, that one time they pulled out one to refill the thing and the sealed jug had a cigarette butt and some other junk in it. Nobody bothered to clean the jug before they filled it and someone had evidently used it to discard stuff before it was filled. Yeah, it's alllll scary. I just don't know where this world is going.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 10, 2008)

ok, so now I feel guilty... There is a great natural spring a mile up the road from me but I never go get water there because our tap water tastes great... I can't drink any other water though.... and Yes, I remember the comercial with the Indian (I have had many Indian friends from various nations and not one that I know likes to be called "Native American" go figure, I thought I was being so PC) I was actually talking about that commercial once with a guy who lived on a res in oklahoma, he was like, "yeah, that commercial was so exploitive the Indian was crying because you white people stole our land and gave us small pox and alcoholisim, you come to the res and you see five broken stoves in every back yard and you see how little Indians care about litter"


----------



## IanT (Mar 10, 2008)

Cici, I think i remember what your talking about! (to tell you the truth Id probably drink NY toilet water before FL tap water!!)   

Paul...wasnt around in the 70s (an 85 baby)...But I too shed a tear for the way we treat the world (as if we are Gods)


which is why i reccomend everyone to tread Ishmael (Daniel Quinn)....It has opened my eyes to things that were previously veiled...Mother Culture whispers to us and says...hush...everything will be ok, the world can heal itself, just keep on living the way your living because you know the RIGHT way to live...my souls speaks on the contrary...and my heart feels the pain the Earth has put up with....


Im here to make a change for the positive...my main goal in life


----------



## Bret (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm glad we're on well water. I do take bottled water to work, but only because our pipes here must have rust or something in them. The water smells and tastes nasty. It literally makes me sick. However, I do always recycle every single bottle. And am now getting the Dannon ones that are lighter, or something like that, they're supposed to be better.


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw this last night also, completely destroyed me.  I feel like a parasite feeding off of and destroying our lovely Earth. 


IanT,

Ishmael changed my life as well!  It remains one of my favorite books and I have bought many a copy for friends and family as gifts!  Everyone should read it.


----------



## IanT (Mar 11, 2008)

Bret- yeah I think theyre trying to engineer bottles that might hold a fraction less water but the plastic is thinner and they make the bottles so they have less surface area of plastic holding the water inside, it all adds up when you think about it...the U.S. produces like a billion bottles of water in x amount of time...if you take out a fraction of the plastic...and then multiply by a billion...thats ALOOOOOOOOOT of plastic being saved!

anyone ever try to make mini-greenhouses our of plastic bottles??? kind of cool!

also fun for the kids to spark interest in the world of LIFE around them... I think too often everyone just leaves their kids to the TV or the xbox or similar... got to let the kids know its OK to play outside still! lol..


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 12, 2008)

EEEeeekkkk.  This story scared the crap out of me.  Who knows what we are eating, breathing, and drinking on a daily basis.  I think I am about to grow a third arm right now!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 12, 2008)

hahaha! see that is why frugal sustainability makes a lot of sense to me....with hydroponics you can grow such a huge amount of food  with limited resources as well as space (and it conserves water!!), I have a goal to be able to produce all of my own food someday (for now I can only do a snack or two!...my balcony just isnt big enough...nor are my pockets deep enough to support a big electric bill to run any lights for long periods of time...but someday, when i build a greenhouse I really think this is a viable option!!


----------



## andisunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone read up on the manufacturing of bottled water?  The plastic that it is bottled it can have harmful chemicals leached from them when exposed to heat and light.  And most factories use tap water to fill the bottles and then add biochemicals to make them shelf stable.  These chemicals are so dangerous that the pallets of water are wrapped and labeled hazardous for six months until the chemicals become inert.  My mom went to a health fair where one of the speakers was a former employee of Dasani (Coca-Cola).  He witnessed another employee endure a medical emergency after mistakenly drinking one of those hazardous bottles.  It burned his esophagus and stomach and he was lucky to live.  Aside from the pollution and waste factor I don't really think bottled water is all that great.  No offense to people who drink it on a regular basis.  I was one who did the same thing until I did some reading.
I'm lucky to live where I do, the city gets its water straight off the mountain from rain and snow melt.  We had a citywide vote two years ago to discontinue fluoridation.  I know not everyone has the same opportunity to fresh water.  It is just plain scary to think of how our world has become.


----------



## IanT (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes! I have done some research on that stuff ( I didnt know it was hazardous for a few months like you said though....wow!)


Did you know that the military used to do experiments in Montauk, NY (where I used to live) for using Flouride as a mind control agent??? now how scary is THAT!...thats why i think they put it into our water, kind of like a Big Brother 1984 type thing!...


I dont drink bottled water any more since they published the study that said that all bottled water (like you said) is just municiple water that is injected with all sorts of chemicals..yuck!, and I am seriosly considering just going to the ocean with a 55 gal drum and desalinating my own through evaporation... I wouldnt even drink rainwater in this era, theres so much pollution in the sky that makes its way back down when it bonds with the water that falls as rain...kind of freaky!



Poland Spring is good stuff...was my favorite and supposedly they get it from a spring up north that is mountain melt/rain ..but i wonder if they put stuff in it to stabilize it as well?? I wonder if they still add stuff to actual spring water that they bottle...


on a side note, have you ever heard about how they send boats into antarctica and alaska to break apart huge glaciers, the bluer the better...this water is melted and then bottled (the water is thousands/millions of years old) and supposedly the best water on earth because all of the impurities freeze on a different level of the glacier...Id love to drink that stuff if it wasnt so darn expensive!!


----------

